# Hello -just diagnosed and very overwhelmed :(



## lauraw1983 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi all

On Tuesday I ended up in hospital...I had been feeling "not right" for a couple of weeks, and noticed I was drinking and weeing a lot more than normal. Having been a student nurse when I was younger, and studied human biology, and also my uncle was a Type 1 diabetic and my Mum recently diagnosed Type 2 aswell, I was pretty aware of the symptoms....

That evening after work I went and used my Mum's little monitor, only to get a reading of 24.5, then 22.9. 

Came home, spoke to NHS24, and ended up at out of hours and being admitted. That night after much waiting, I had some insulin and not much sleep before seeing the diabetic consultant the next morning. Up until then the Dr's kept saying it was likely Type 1, they did an arterial blood test and though I had ketones in my urine my acid levels in my blood weren't worringly high - so he has said it is Type 2 for now.

I was discharged after seeing the Diabetic Nurse, I have my little monitor at home, I am currently on 500mg Metformin morning and night, though I will have to up that to 1000mg morning and night soon - they wanted to ease me into it. I already have some of the horrible side effects. 

I feel devastated, I am only 28, I have 2 young children aged 5 and 2 - this time last week I was holding my 2 year olds birthday party and all was great - and then THIS.

I feel utterly lost. My glucose  levels are still really high. In the high teens, 18.8 jus before lunchtime there, though I haven't eaten anything yet. I am scared to eat, I don't know what things TO eat and keep worrying about what the next reading is going to say, I am so anxious.

I am so angry at my body, yet also angry at myself - I am not hugely obese or anything, but have been overweight for a few years now - I have between 2 and 3 stone to lose really to get to my ideal weight I think. The consultant said he wants me to lose 8kg by Easter, but I hope to see a lot more than that gone by then. 

I keep clinging to the hope that getting to a healthy weight will mean it goes away, and really I am aware it won't. I don't know how I fit it into what was my life before - I enjoyed baking with my kids, meals out with family and friends, nights out drinking cocktails with friends - they are just an example of a couple of things - will I ever be able to do these things again really?

Is this going to hugely affect things like me driving,  getting life insurance, mortgages etc?! Sorry maybe being ridiculous but everything is running through my mind.

Sorry for a huge ramble, I was reading some posts before I joined and thought it best to introduce myself properly. Thank you for reading if you got this far! x


----------



## Copepod (Nov 6, 2011)

Welcome Laura.

Don't beat yourself up, you're not going to go from high to perfect blood glucose levels overnight, and you'd feel hypogylcaemic if you did. 

It will take your body a while to get used to the lower levels, different diet, new medication etc. it may take a few weeks / months for you and your diabetes team to get the right doses and right type of medication. 

I think you're hinting at the "windy" side effects of metformin? In some people, these ease with time and building up dose slowly; others need slow release formulations. However, it is a case of giving it a few days at least to give your body a chance to get used to the new medication. 

I was diagnosed at age 30 years, fit, active and underweight, having qualified as a nurse and gaining a BSc Marine Biology, which became virtually useless once I was diagnosed and even more useless once I started on insulin. However, it's not the end of life. By chance, I spent yesterday organising a birthday party for 15 x 5 year olds in a woodland park where I work - 25th nature or orienteering party in 2011.

Yes, it does affect getting life assurances, mortgages etc - not impossible, but more expensive; driving - no restrictions if you're on metformin, time limited licences for cars & motorbikes and need to test before setting off and during long journeys if you're on insulin; need to tell car insurance (and travel insurance) company, but premiums shouldn't be higher - if they are, then try another company. 

Despite the implications of insulin on driving and some jobs, in other ways, it is less restrictive than being type 2 on diet & exercise or tablets, as you can adjust insuln to match your baking products and cocktails - I spent last night drinking mulled wine at a firework party, cycling to and from river, but all OK by checking my blood glucose levels with meter and adjusting my insulin to what I was doing.


----------



## Steff (Nov 6, 2011)

Laura hi and a warm welcome to the forum but sorry you have to be here, dont worry to much hun we are all so supportive in this place it will be your second home in no time x I was diagnosed at 26 and at the time my son was 8 i was preety devestated but brushed myself off and got on with it (the old saying goes what dont kill you makes you stronger), I wont say its easy but with a good support network and a happy go lucky outlook im doing fine.


----------



## Blythespirit (Nov 6, 2011)

Hello Laura and welcome to the forums. I'm sorry that you have to be here and sorry to hear about your diagnosis. Thank you for sharing your story with us, it must have been quite scary to have to be admitted to hospital like that.

It does seem very overwhelming at first but you seem to be doing your best to try and get things under control. When you are getting lower levels you will start feeling better about things. 

It's good that you have got yourself a meter. Did you get that from the docs or did you buy it yourself? Can you get testing strips on prescription? A lot of Type 2's are finding they are advised not to test at all, but most of us on here feel that our meter is our best friend, at least til we get things under control and know which foods suit us and which send our levels through the roof. 

I see you are on Metformin but still on a low dose. You may find more of an improvement when the dose is increased. A lot of people find the side effects ease if they cut down on carbs. In fact as you learn more about this stupid condition you may find that cutting down on carbs is the answer to getting those readings down and losing a bit of weight too. This is because it's carbs that turn to sugar and push your readings up. You may also find that the docs advise you to eat more carbs. It's really up to you and your meter to find out which works for you. 

Carry on reading posts and ask about whatever is worrying you. We are not doctors or nurses but between us we have years of experience of all types of diabetes so I'm sure we can at least point you in the right direction. Take care and keep in touch. XXXXXX


----------



## Northerner (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi Laura, welcome to the forum  Sorry to hear about your diagnosis, but you musn't blame yourself, nor must you let your mind run away with itself! Diabetes is a condition that can, on the whole, be managed well with a little work and by learning how it affects you. I presume you are no longer on insulin and that was just whilst you were in hospital, to help bring your levels down? Do the doctors plan on doing any further tests to determine if you are truly Type 2? There are tests called GAD antibody and C-Peptide which can establish how much of your own insulin you are producing and if there is the possibility that the origin of your diabetes is autoimmune (which would suggest Type 1 or slow-onset Type 1 - also known as LADA or Type 1.5). Many people get used to metformin after a week or two, but there is an alternative if you really can't tolerate it called Glucophage.

I would recommend reading  Jennifer's Advice and Maggie Davey's letter, and getting a copy of Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year by Gretchen Becker - these will give you a good understanding of your diabetes and how best to manage it. There are also lots of other recommended links in our Useful links thread

Many people find that their diagnosis is the spur to begin eating a healthy diet, getting more exercise and losing any excess weight, and in a few months find themselves happier and healthier than they have been for some time, so there is a lot of hope and much to achieve, so keep your spirits up! Ask any questions you may have - there is a wealth of experience here and people will be only too happy to try and help, whatev er the question! I look forward to hearing more from you


----------



## Newtothis (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi Laura,
Welcome to the forum; most people when first diagnosed experience the same feelings as you; I certainly did - I cried for weeks and thought all sorts. Joining this site was the best thing I did; 2nd was buying a meter to see what foods are good/bad etc.... As time went by I've accepted that yes I have diabetes and yes its a life-long condition but also one that can be managed. Since my diagnosis in August I feel empowered because I control the diabetes it doesn't control me.....

Take each day as it comes; it will get easier....throwing you a big hug {} Amanda x


----------



## Mark T (Nov 6, 2011)

Welcome to the forums Laura


----------



## buckmummy (Nov 6, 2011)

I was 11 and later on gave bith to twins and 18 months later another baby...life goes on just in a different way to how it did before xx


----------



## lauraw1983 (Nov 6, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Hi Laura, welcome to the forum  Sorry to hear about your diagnosis, but you musn't blame yourself, nor must you let your mind run away with itself! Diabetes is a condition that can, on the whole, be managed well with a little work and by learning how it affects you. I presume you are no longer on insulin and that was just whilst you were in hospital, to help bring your levels down? Do the doctors plan on doing any further tests to determine if you are truly Type 2? There are tests called GAD antibody and C-Peptide which can establish how much of your own insulin you are producing and if there is the possibility that the origin of your diabetes is autoimmune (which would suggest Type 1 or slow-onset Type 1 - also known as LADA or Type 1.5). Many people get used to metformin after a week or two, but there is an alternative if you really can't tolerate it called Glucophage.



Thank you all, I will reply to other bits but just this first as it jumped out at me -  when I was in hospital all the Drs were saying Type 1, then when I saw the consultant the next day he said no, he'd like to treat as Type 2 due to the acid levels being ok in my blood.

They did just give me insulin in hospital to bring the levels down a bit, the next morning they were down at 10.9 IIRC but ever since then I have been up at high teens still except one random night before bed it was 9.4. I know it is still  early days and I must give it time but right now I can't see that far - every testing makes me feel rubbish when they are still so high. 

The more I have read, the more I am TERRIFIED it could be Type 1 - sorry I really don't want to offend Type 1's who are reading this at all, it's just how I am feeling right now.

I am in a grump about how my eating will change, but it's no surprise what I need to do - I have followed WeightWatchers etc before in the past. My worry is that even once I HAVE shifted the excess that I need to, that I am still in this position. I want losing weight, and becoming more active, to solve this and in reality of course I know it won't do that.

I KNOW I have to control it and not let it control me but right now I just am not coping at all.    I am so, so tired I can't deal with my little ones properly (luckily family have stepped in to help the past couple of days as my partner works shifts) and that makes me feel awful.

Oh I got given a meter by the diabetic nurse, and my strips and Met on repeat prescription  - from  reading this it seems I am quite lucky with that, how insane    At the moment I was told to test before meals and before bed, but not after food just now.

I am going to phone the clinic tomorrow as this weekend has just been the worst and I think I need to ask a few more questions.

One more thing - what are the rules on alcohol in general? I have read that a glass of wine at night is fine etc, but what about the times when one may, um, indulge in more with friends or whatever?! Is this a total no-no? Not that I feel like it right now, but just wondering.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 6, 2011)

You certainly haven't offended me as a Type 1 Laura  Is it the thought of injections that worries you? If so, I can reassure you that there are a lot of misconceptions and injections are painless and easy to administer - far less painful than fingerprick tests. I think it is a good move to contact the clinic tomorrow if you are seeing no improvement in your levels (which is also one of the reasons you will be feeling so tired, as your body cannot use the glucose in your blood properly).

With diabetes, most things come down to trial and error and building up experience of how different food and situations affect you, by testing at appropriate times and recording you food and results for future reference and to discuss with your nurse or doctor. Don't feel that you will have to adhere to some sort of strict 'diabetes diet' - you can eat a very varied and healthy diet, (with some indulgences too!) and really it is just the diet that everyone would benefit from, not just people with diabetes. We just have to be more aware of carbohydrates and how they affect us personally - you will learn a great deal about food! 

Alcohol is another thing that you need to experiment with (!) it may raise your blood sugar levels initially, but then it can lower levels because it inhibits the liver from releasing glucose whilst it processes the alcohol. The best approach is to try it in moderation and see how it affects you. I hope that the clinic can offer you some more information or an appointment to discuss your worries - let us know how you get on


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi Laura. Welcome 

I can't really add to anything that's been said. Just try to adjust slowly. Don't look at the long term. None of us know what may happen tomorrow so adjust your thinking for today and know that things will get better.

As for offending Type 1s. If I wasn't one already, I don't think I'd choose it either. 

I always say it, but be careful not to use the wine as a prop while you're feeling stressed. Other than that, a glass a night won't do any harm except in the way Northerner's told you.

Rob


----------



## slipper (Nov 6, 2011)

Hello Laura, welcome to the forum, the place to be when its all worry and confusion. You will get all the help and support you need here.


----------



## lauraw1983 (Nov 8, 2011)

Northerner said:


> You certainly haven't offended me as a Type 1 Laura  Is it the thought of injections that worries you? If so, I can reassure you that there are a lot of misconceptions and injections are painless and easy to administer - far less painful than fingerprick tests. I think it is a good move to contact the clinic tomorrow if you are seeing no improvement in your levels (which is also one of the reasons you will be feeling so tired, as your body cannot use the glucose in your blood properly).
> 
> With diabetes, most things come down to trial and error and building up experience of how different food and situations affect you, by testing at appropriate times and recording you food and results for future reference and to discuss with your nurse or doctor. Don't feel that you will have to adhere to some sort of strict 'diabetes diet' - you can eat a very varied and healthy diet, (with some indulgences too!) and really it is just the diet that everyone would benefit from, not just people with diabetes. We just have to be more aware of carbohydrates and how they affect us personally - you will learn a great deal about food!
> 
> Alcohol is another thing that you need to experiment with (!) it may raise your blood sugar levels initially, but then it can lower levels because it inhibits the liver from releasing glucose whilst it processes the alcohol. The best approach is to try it in moderation and see how it affects you. I hope that the clinic can offer you some more information or an appointment to discuss your worries - let us know how you get on



Hi there, sorry just getting round to replying here. I wasn't coping well at all, but I went to the diabetic clinic today and saw the same nurse as I saw last week just to ask some further questions.

I upped my Metformin to 2000mg a day yesterday, and though I am suffering with the side effects, last  night my reading was down to 7 before dinner and 9 before bed, though was 9 again this morning still. The nurse said she'd like to see how it goes until Friday on the 2000mg a day and see if it reduces things further, as it'd only just been 24 hours. Does this sound right to you? She said if it's still high on Friday, she will speak to the Dr as I may need another tablet (began with a G...Glycizide maybe?) too? What does that do?

Re; insulin - no  it's not the injecting/needles side of it at all (my uncle was Type 1, I saw him do it a lot and know the needle is tiny) it's just the change it'd make to my life and mentally too. It's bad enough at the moment accepting I need to take tablets for something, anything more would have me a crying sobbing mess again - I think because they seem quite sure I am Type 2 for now?  A Type 2 on insulin seems worse in  my head? Not sure I am making any sense but there you go. 

The nurse said similar to you above re; diet and alcohol. Which I guess I knew. She said to eat normally (I wasn't, I was scared to eat much at all) and that cutting some carbs is ok (smaller portions of potatoes, rice, cereals etc) but not to cut anything drastically just now - she made me an appointment next week to see the dietician so will see what they say about things. She said not to test 4 times a day every day (because I was getting very anxious/stressed with it all) but to do morning and before dinner until Friday at the least so they can compare those. I can do more if I want, but she said raised anxiety/stress levels don't help BG levels either!

My other bloods will be looked at too as she thinks I will have been tested for the C-peptide and antibody test before I left hospital, and if I haven't they will probably do that soon.

I just want it to be controlled with Metformin, and hopefully with weight loss and upping exercise I can get a better control on things too and still be allowed odd treats. Do you think this IS a possibility or am I being silly to hope for this?


----------



## lauraw1983 (Nov 8, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> Hi Laura. Welcome
> 
> I can't really add to anything that's been said. Just try to adjust slowly. Don't look at the long term. None of us know what may happen tomorrow so adjust your thinking for today and know that things will get better.
> 
> ...




Lol Rob, I guess not. 

I haven't had any wine since I found out - I'm not so much a daily (nightly?) glass of wine person, I'm more a "saturday night out" type drinker if you catch my drift....it's the thought of not being able to do that (it's not regular, but then with Xmas coming up there are more nights out coming up of course!) and am  a bit unsure where I stand with all that. I didn't really want to ask "can I get really drunk?"  because lets be honest....no-one SHOULD be doing that anyway and of course that's what they'll say! Hmmmm.   Any thoughts appreciated....


----------



## Northerner (Nov 8, 2011)

lauraw1983 said:


> ...My other bloods will be looked at too as she thinks I will have been tested for the C-peptide and antibody test before I left hospital, and if I haven't they will probably do that soon.
> 
> I just want it to be controlled with Metformin, and hopefully with weight loss and upping exercise I can get a better control on things too and still be allowed odd treats. Do you think this IS a possibility or am I being silly to hope for this?



Gliclazide will stimulate your pancreas to produce more insulin, should you end up taking it. You'll have to wait for the results of the Cpeptide and antibody tests to find out if you might need insulin in the future, try not to worry about it until you know for sure. Whatever the outcome, don't fear it. My life has had to change very little since I was diagnosed and I was put straight on to insulin - in some ways I think that's easier because you have no choice right from the start, whereas if you start on pills then there's always that hope that you might be able to get off them and there also tends to be a fear built up that insulin represents some sort of failure. But, you need whatever treatment it takes to keep your blood sugars stable and in normal range. In a lot of ways, being on insulin gives you greater flexibility and control than just tablets, and if you are careful then you don't get side-effects like you do with a lot of the Type 2 medications.


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 8, 2011)

lauraw1983 said:


> Lol Rob, I guess not.
> 
> I haven't had any wine since I found out - I'm not so much a daily (nightly?) glass of wine person, I'm more a "saturday night out" type drinker if you catch my drift....it's the thought of not being able to do that (it's not regular, but then with Xmas coming up there are more nights out coming up of course!) and am a bit unsure where I stand with all that. I didn't really want to ask "can I get really drunk?" because lets be honest....no-one SHOULD be doing that anyway and of course that's what they'll say! Hmmmm.  Any thoughts appreciated....


 
I would try a glass and see what happens. Then try 2 glasses and see.

I've never been a big drinker but whenever I've been out I have a little voice in my head that tells me when I should have a break. It stops me getting drunk as such and keeps an eye on BGs, etc. 

You'll probably find that your BGs will go up for a while, then come down drastically overnight, which if you're not on hypo-inducing meds may not be a prob but on insulin it's a potential killer.

Just ease into it and make sure you're able to notice any adverse effects that may happen (no idea what). If your left leg drops off, go onto soft drinks. 

Rob


----------



## Northerner (Nov 8, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> ... If your left leg drops off, go onto soft drinks.
> 
> Rob



But make sure they are DIET soft drinks!


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 8, 2011)

Northerner said:


> But make sure they are DIET soft drinks!


 
 Indeed. And probably find a good surgeon within the next 3 days. 

Rob


----------



## lauraw1983 (Nov 8, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> Indeed. And probably find a good surgeon within the next 3 days.
> 
> Rob



  I shall bear this in mind - I am already very glad I joined here, your advice is amazing!


----------



## lauraw1983 (Nov 8, 2011)

Northerner said:


> But make sure they are DIET soft drinks!



Out of interest, why in so many places is diet coke/pepsi the only bl**dy diet soft drink available?!?!


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 8, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Laura.

Fingers crossed it is just Type 2 (and if the metformin is producing the results you say then this is possible because that would imply that you are producing your own insulin ... but hey, what do I know?).

Given that, there is still the possibility that the weight loss will help you use the insulin you produce more efficiently.

In my case, I was on gliclazide to start with and then metformin. But when the weight came off I was able to stop taking pills within three months. I am now just diet and exercise controlled and have been for around 18 months now (last HbA1c was 5.8%).

I hope the same proves to be the case for you. Good luck,

Andy


----------



## lauraw1983 (Nov 9, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> Welcome to the forum Laura.
> 
> Fingers crossed it is just Type 2 (and if the metformin is producing the results you say then this is possible because that would imply that you are producing your own insulin ... but hey, what do I know?).
> 
> ...



That's really great to read Andy, thanks for replying. Gives me some hope that it is possible!! Do you mind if I ask how old you are?


----------



## Mark T (Nov 10, 2011)

lauraw1983 said:


> That's really great to read Andy, thanks for replying. Gives me some hope that it is possible!! Do you mind if I ask how old you are?


I don't exactly know how old AndyHB is   but if it helps your question, I was diagnosed at 35 and there are a few others on this forums diagnosed Type 2 in their early 30's and some in their 20's.


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Nov 10, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> Welcome to the forum Laura.
> 
> Fingers crossed it is just Type 2
> 
> Andy



Whaddaya mean "just type 2" Andy ??????????
Type 2 Diabetes is as serious a condition as Type 1 in its own way.


----------



## arale1402 (Nov 11, 2011)

Hey Laura,

sorry for the late reply - work and commute means I can only check in at weekends. I hope you are feeling a little better these days. I'd also like to re-emphasise that you should not beat yourself up! Anyone can get diabetes. And in your case it may be even hereditary like in my case. I'd also like to back what Northener said. Don't let the doctors just blindly decide what type you are, but try to get them to do C-Peptide and/or GAD antibody testing. I went to the nurse today for my FREE flu jab (one of the upsides of diabetes is those 'freebies'). I asked her to look into these tests and get some info whether their labs are doing it. And if not, she will look to refer me to someone who does! 

It's a bit annoying that you as the patient have to tell the doctors what to do?rather than them knowing what testing/tools are out there. But let's not get there?that's why we have this forum to exchange knowledge. 

Now, I hope I don't come across as bossy (I'm German-Thai mixed?so I'm bossy by nature hehe), but by no means  skip your meals. Quite the opposite: Try to stick to fixed meals at fixed times. One thing, I believe, that can falsify or worsen the sugar levels is when you eat irregularly. If you can, have more than 3 but smaller meals. our body needs the routine - it needs managing. And equally important, drink enough water during the day and ESPECIALLY WITH your meals. It helps you to feel full-up quicker and hopefully for longer. Sometimes our body confuses thirst with hunger, so always have a pint of water first before or while you eat and see how you get on. 

Right, I hope the following food tips don't sound too patronising. I don't know what your diet is like, and by no means do I possess all the knowledge or wisdom. I do love my food, but I was also lucky enough that I always loved vegg, pulses, fruits. I am not a vegetarian by any means and love my meats and fish too. The occasional cake. But a vegetarian day or two a week and you may feel much better and more energetic perhaps? There are vegetarian meals where you do not miss the meat on your plate. Lentils, beans, mushrooms?they are so meaty in texture, and especially lentils are said to have blood sugar reducing effects, as they are very fibrous. In fact, IF reducing carbs work for you, then you may want to try to avoid the vegetables that are starchy like swedes, but try to stick to eating fibrous vegg. And if you use e.g. swedes potatoes rice etc., soaking them well in water and rinsing well may help to reduce the starch/carbs. 

However, these are only advices that I have come across. And I am also just developing my learning curve. It's all trial and error as mentioned before, but you may feel that you don't need to change much at all, but may just have to adjust your recipes a little.  

Maybe this book will help you a little:
Reader's Digest "Magic Foods for Better Blood Sugar". I know 'Magic foods' sounds a bit OTT, but the good thing about this books seems to be that it's not exclusively aiming at people with diabetes. It rather gives you a better overview of what foods have what kinds of effects on your body. 

Apologies for the length of this post, I tend to write novels?and apologies if I repeat what has been maybe said before...Havent read all replies


----------

